
The source of peanut allergies has been found in a surprising place - shawndumas
https://www.inverse.com/mind-body/what-causes-a-severe-peanut-allergy-study-points-to-the-gut
======
eindiran
Here is the source article:
[https://immunology.sciencemag.org/content/5/45/eaay4209.full](https://immunology.sciencemag.org/content/5/45/eaay4209.full)

------
sovok_x
I wouldn't be surprised if this has something to do with gut microbiota.

~~~
eindiran
That might be a factor, but this work is specifically on B cells in the
gastrointestinal tract. There are definitely interactions with the gut biome
and B cells though, see eg
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/31462512](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/31462512)

